# The Brand New Android TV Hopper Family



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hey guys, so I figured the anticipation has been building up for quite some time for Dish to finally release new receivers. The new line of receivers will be the Hopper Plus, the Joey 4, the wireless Joey 4, and a Wireless Access Point 2. I have a ton of information on how everything works together, but I'll just post some key points. I'm sure you guys have a ton of questions, so I'll think of the top 3 and post them at the bottom. If you have any additional questions, ask away and I'll try to answer them.










*Hopper Plus Highlights:*

New Home Screen
Improved Google Assistant
6,000 Google Playstore Apps
Chromecast Built In
Google Stadia Gaming
Supports Dolby Atmos
Supports HDMI 2.1 for 4k HDR Content
16GB of Onboard Storage For Google Apps



Spoiler: PICTURES OF HOPPER PLUS
























*Joey 4 / Wireless Joey 4 Highlights:*

New Home Screen
Improved Google Assistant
6,000 Google Playstore Apps
Chromecast Built In
Google Stadia Gaming



Spoiler: PICTURES OF JOEY 4 / WiFi Joey 4
























*What Receivers is This For?*
- This is only going to be available for Hopper 3 customers. You will also need to be internet-connected, and have a download speed of 25mbps or higher to be eligible.

*How Will It All Connect?*
- The Hopper Plus will use a USB-C cable that comes out from the Hopper 3 into the Hopper Plus. The HDMI cable will also go into the back of the Hopper Plus instead of the Hopper 3. The Joey 4's will connect with MoCA, and the wireless Joey 4's will connect with the new Wireless Access Point 2 via ethernet from the Hopper 3.


Spoiler: THIS IS A DIAGRAM OF HOW EVERYTHING WILL CONNECT















*When is Going To Be Released?!?!?!*
- In a very select few markets it will be released nationwide on February 10th, 2022. If you are not in that select market, it will be released to you some time at the start of summer 2022.

*UPDATE: MARCH 6TH 2022*
I have an update. This is pulled directly from a CS rep in our department.


> We already have some employees that have called in and set up their installs. Go ahead and call in and see if you are in one of the areas where we are currently able to install this product. These are ZIP code restricted, so that will be the best way to verify if you are eligible.


I wish everyone luck in getting one! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For clarity ... is the Hopper Plus required to use a Joey 4 or can one have a Joey 4 without the Plus?


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

James Long said:


> For clarity ... is the Hopper Plus required to use a Joey 4 or can one have a Joey 4 without the Plus?


I'm not 100% sure on that bud. I would think you would have to have a Hopper Plus, but how they are marketing it seems as if you can have a Joey 4 without a Hopper Plus. 

I'm in the select market that they are releasing it in which will give me a chance to test drive them before they are released so I'll definitely let you know.


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> - In a *very select few markets* it will be released nationwide on February 10th, 2022.


Wow, this is awkwardly phrased. That is literally not what "nationwide" means.


DISH TECH 4 said:


> If your not in that select market...





DISH TECH 4 said:


> I'm in the select market...


So, only one market then? (The original statement is plural.) Or are more early test markets coming before the summer release, but no dates have been announced for those additional markets yet?

On another site, it was posted that there are plans to eventually expand the compatibility of this new system to include the Hopper With Sling (Hopper 2). That announcement also specifically mentioned that this will not work with the original Hopper 2000. However, no other Hopper models (Hopper Duo or Wally) were mentioned one way or another.

So, while the initial release will only be for the Hopper 3, with Hopper 2 support coming at a later date, are there any plans to make this (Hopper Plus) compatible with Hopper Duo and/or Wally in the future?


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

More info now available directly from Dish's site...
Android TV with DISH | MyDISH 



James Long said:


> For clarity ... is the Hopper Plus required to use a Joey 4 or can one have a Joey 4 without the Plus?


...specifically: Install Apps from Google Play Store | MyDISH 
_"Google Play Store access expands the available entertainment options. Install apps like HBO Max or Discovery Plus right to your Hopper when the Hopper Plus or Joey 4 is connected."_

This seems to imply that one or the other can be used independently. I would assume that the Google Play apps would only be available at the Joey location if a Hopper Plus is not connected, though.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

psanrules said:


> ...specifically: Install Apps from Google Play Store | MyDISH
> _"Google Play Store access expands the available entertainment options. Install apps like HBO Max or Discovery Plus right to your Hopper when the Hopper Plus or Joey 4 is connected."_


The "or" suggests to me that the Joey 4 could be used in lieu of a Hopper Plus.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

OK, so for the BIG question. What are the monthly fees for the Hopper Plus and what are the upgrade fees for this new equipment?

Already paying $120 per month for AT200, a Hopper3 and a Joey 3.0. I'm looking to reduce my bill, not increase it,

We do very little streaming, so for right now I'll pass.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> OK, so for the BIG question. What are the monthly fees for the Hopper Plus and what are the upgrade fees for this new equipment?


Most devices that don't directly connect a TV don't incur an additional monthly fee. I would expect the Hopper Plus to be a one-time purchase as it connects only to a Hopper.

The Joey 4 would logically demand a monthly TV fee like any other Joey.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

3-4-2022 at 1:53 PM - PST

@DISH TECH 4

OK - So, our current install is a little complex. (SEE HIC Thread for FULL details.)

*Suffice to say, we have a Hopper3 and four Wireless Joeys.* *Our install makes use of the Linksys Velop MESH Network for DISH Network Internet Connectivity of ALL DISH Equipment.* *There is one MESH Node per Wireless Joey.* *EACH Wireless Joey connects by Ethernet to a MESH Node.* (*This allows us to ELIMINATE the existing WAP equipment.* (As we experienced HUGE pixelation problems throughout the house WITH the WAP units. We had two of them to 'talk' to each Wireless Joey.)) *By eliminating the WAPs and directly connecting via Ethernet to a MESH Node, ALL pixelations CEASED. Connectivity of the Joeys became FULLY stabilized.*

In the meantime, (*because we're on U-Verse*), *the Hopper3 KEPT LOSING Network Connectivity* and *ASSIGNED ITSELF an Internal Non-Routable IP Address of "169.x.y.z". * *We had to FINALLY obtain and install an HIC Device at the Hopper3.* *After connecting the HIC AND Disabling 'Bridge Mode', (turned Bridged Mode OFF), the Hopper3 FULLY stabilized connectivity.

We've had completely stable, (almost perfect), service on all equipment since going MESH and installing the HIC.*

NOW, *IF we upgrade to the Hopper Plus and replace the Wireless Joeys with Wireless Joey 4 boxes*; *CAN we continue bypassing/eliminating the WAPs/WAP 2s by connecting each Wireless Joey 4 by Ethernet to a MESH Node?

Our U-Verse Gateway is an ARRIS NVG-599, (electronically identical to the 5268AC)*, and our *Broadband Speed is 50Mb*. NOW, with the MESH Network, ALL connected equipment gets FULL Broadband Speed of 50Mb. *We have been informed by AT&T that "At some point, we are planning to retrofit your area with Fiber To The Home." - ATT Fiber, which WILL be 1Gb. We plan to upgrade to Fiber once it hits our area; cost will be the same as we pay now for the 50Mb, $60/Mo.

[EDIT:]* Also, we've been made aware, (since Feb 24, 2021, our Install Date), that with our current setup that the Sling functions of the Hopper3 become moot and inoperable via the Wireless Joeys. We've resolved that issue by going with a ROKU Ultra 4K Device, and have installed therein ALL our Streaming Apps. A Netgear GS-108, Gigabit Switch has been installed between the MESH Node and the ROKU, the Wireless Joey, and the TV and Blu-Ray Player. All this equipment connects to the Switch, and the Switch connects to the MESH Node. ALL is functioning normally, and we have NO buffering on the ROKU.

*[EDIT 2:]* We CANNOT use the COAX in our home as the COAX going through the walls of our home has AT LEAST ONE 90-Degree Bend Connector 'SOMEWHERE' in the walls. This caused EXTREME HAVOC on the U-Verse TV Boxes, (both Wired and Wireless), and we had EXTREME and RANDOM Pixelations on all Boxes. Hence our switching to DISH and going with the Wireless Boxes. (The last U-Verse Tech to inspect our home, (due to the problems we had that were ongoing), stated that what his equipment showed was that this 90-Bend Connector was the issue.) In an effort to ELIMINATE that problem from EVER occurring with the DISH Network Boxes, I INSISTED on going with the Wireless Joeys.

The DISH Network Home Run RG-6 Cable was installed new by the DISH Technician. It goes from the Dish through the attic and into the 'reclaimed space' - Attic Office area where the Hopper3 resides. So, we know for fact that this RG-6 Cable is 'perfect'.


TimeLord04
SF East Bay DISH Customer
Western Arc


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Not sure on the price yet guys. When I hear about it I'll let you guys know.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> Not sure on the price yet guys. When I hear about it I'll let you guys know.


3-4-2022 at 7:16 PM - PST

@DISH TECH 4

Any thoughts as to my Post at 1:53 PM - PST? I'm hoping that we will be able to utilize the Wireless Joey 4 boxes in the same manner as the current Wireless Joeys. Please, at your leisure, read through my last Post here, and ponder, and let me know what you think about our High Tech Install Solution. Right now, with the HIC, AND MESH Network, everything IS working as it should. NO pixelations, (after eliminating the WAPs), and everything is as close to 'perfect' as an Install can be.

IF we can keep the Install the same, but Upgrade to the Wireless Joey 4 boxes, (four of them), and Install the Hopper Plus to the Hopper3, it would be very beneficial when we decide to upgrade our TVs to 4K.


TimeLord04
SF East Bay DISH Customer
Western Arc


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

harsh said:


> The "or" suggests to me that the Joey 4 could be used in lieu of a Hopper Plus.


From my first link:
*Important Things to Know*

_Hopper Plus must be paired with Joey 4 for a whole-home experience_
I would read that as saying both would only be required *if *you want a whole-home experience. Otherwise, you could use either one or the other. However, with only the Hopper Plus, you would only get the new features at the Hopper location, while with only a new Joey 4, only that Joey location would get the new features.


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

TimeLord04 said:


> 3-4-2022 at 7:16 PM - PST
> 
> @DISH TECH 4
> 
> ...


That's something I can't answer. I have no idea how the Joey 4 system will work, because I don't have any experience with it. When it gets released you'll probably have your answer. Sure, you can connect Joey's to your Hopper with your internet router, or even with an ethernet cable, but I don't know if any of that is going to change with the Joey 4's.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

DISH TECH 4 said:


> That's something I can't answer. I have no idea how the Joey 4 system will work, because I don't have any experience with it. When it gets released you'll probably have your answer. Sure, you can connect Joey's to your Hopper with your internet router, or even with an ethernet cable, but I don't know if any of that is going to change with the Joey 4's.


3-4-2022 at 9:29 PM - PST

@DISH TECH 4 

Thanks for that.  I hope you'll get a chance to try an Install like ours and see if the new Wireless Joey 4 boxes can possibly do what our current setup is doing. We just CANNOT make use of the home's COAX.  AND, where the Family Room Wireless Joey is, there's NO COAX cable, anyway, so we'd HAVE to have a Wireless Joey there, no matter what.

In addition to all the TV equipment and ROKU device, we have 3 Vonage Residential Devices, and two more Netgear GS-108 Gigabit Switches, all in the Attic/Office. The Vonage Devices connect one of the Switches, that Switch 'daisy chains' to the next Switch which connects to the MESH Node Router. The MESH Node Router connects to the U-Verse Gateway.

The MESH Network Router is a Tri-Band AC-2200, and the 'Child' Nodes, (again, 4 of them), are AC-1300 models. We bought the 3-Pack, (AC-2200 and two AC-1300 Nodes), from DISH, and after trying things out, ended up buying two more AC-1300 Nodes to complete the Install and completely eliminate the WAPs.

All-In-All, I think our Install is now a 'Premiere' Install for DISH Equipment as well as for our computers, iPhones, and mom's iPad. Everything just works, now. I DON'T want to change something and have all this break.


TimeLord04


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TimeLord04 said:


> All-In-All, I think our Install is now a 'Premiere' Install for DISH Equipment as well as for our computers, iPhones, and mom's iPad. Everything just works, now.


If you could create visually appealing network map of all your locations, equipment and wiring/RF paths, that would be great addition to the forum


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

I have an update. This is pulled directly from a CS rep in our department.


> We already have some employees that have called in and set up their installs. Go ahead and call in and see if you are in one of the areas where we are currently able to install this product. These are ZIP code restricted, so that will be the best way to verify if you are eligible.


I wish everyone luck on getting one! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## TimeLord04 (Sep 5, 2021)

P Smith said:


> If you could create visually appealing network map of all your locations, equipment and wiring/RF paths, that would be great addition to the forum


3-7-2022 at 1:02 PM - PST

@P Smith @DISH TECH 4

OK guys, I gave this my best shot. I HATE drawing out schematics, as my handwriting SUCKS! Anyway, attached
is the FULL Schematic Drawing of our home's DISH Network Setup with Linksys MESH Network AND Wireless Joeys.
(As well as one of our home's Vonage Residential Devices that hooks BOTH to the H3 Phone Jack, (for Caller ID to
ALL TVs), and to the wall jack to 'Back-feed' through the home's RJ-11 Wiring to connect ALL the home's cordless
phones and answering machine.)

I hope this helps everyone understand what we are dealing with.

7:22 PM - PST: *[EDIT:]* Our home is two story, and 3,436 Sq. Ft. It is 4 Bedroom, and 3 Bathroom. Three bedrooms
are upstairs and one bedroom is downstairs. Based on the raw Square Footage, and with the 5 MESH Nodes throughout
the house, I KNOW we are 'technically' "Over Provisioned" on MESH coverage. HOWEVER; we didn't do this just to get
MESH for computers, cell phones and tablets, this was to BYPASS our DECREPIT RG-6 Cabling in the walls of the house.
(Again, due to '90 Degree Bends' on AT LEAST one cable upstairs, (buried in the walls), and 'maybe more' throughout the
house. These '90 Degree Bends' wreaked HAVOC across ALL U--Verse Set Top Boxes! We FINALLY gave up on U-Verse
TV, (AND DON'T get me started on COMCAST), so, we switched to DISH Network as of February 24, 2021.)

Even though the MESH Wireless is 'Over Provisioned', we have no interference nor issues with WiFi throughout the home.
All the computers, (I have three, dad has two, ALL WiFi), and the iPhones and mom's Tablet seem to keep perfectly stable
connectivity AND at Maximum Strength Connection. (I've also turned OFF ALL extraneous WiFi noise throughout the home.
The Smart TVs, the two Blu-Ray players, the ROKU Ultra 4K, and pretty much ANYTHING Non-Computer has had their WiFi
turned off and is now Wired by Cat-5 to the MESH Nodes.)

All my computers are in the Attic/Office, at one end of the upstairs. Dad's two computers are in the Master Bedroom, on
the other side of the house, upstairs. Mom's Tablet and iPhone are usually with her, downstairs in the Family Room. Dad
keeps his iPhone on him at all times of the day, and my iPhone is 'Emergency Use' only. We can move all about the house,
and NOT have ANY signal loss of WiFi. As to being MESH, I'm told that this 'extends' the WiFi coverage a good distance
out the front of the home and the back of the home.

Our Wireless Joeys NEVER stutter, or drop out, (UNLIKE U-Verse TV), and our ROKU Ultra 4K device NEVER buffers. The
Hopper3 sits all by itself in the Attic/Office pretty much unused as a 'live' TV source. The monitor attached to it is just for
diagnostic purposes of the H3.

This, again, all just works perfectly now. I was hoping that DISH Tech 4 would have had knowledge as to whether the new
Wireless Joey 4 boxes could be hooked up just like the existing Wireless Joeys. Maybe after looking at the Diagram, he
can provide a better answer. I would think that they 'should' connect up just like the existing Wireless boxes.


TimeLord04


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

I found this posted by DishSubLA on another site, and I thought it was interesting:
_"Also, this device can help retain Dish subscribers who also stream content from other providers because it all happens through the Dish experience and makes it easier to integrate the Dish subscription with other apps and streaming services and creates a sense that Dish is useful and some subscribers may fell less likely to cancel the Dish subscription. *I would think the Sling TV app could be downloaded as well, and if subscribers decide that Dish satellite is too expensive and they need to cancel, the Hopper Plus allows Dish to offer its own Sling TV as an vMVPD solution keeping the money with Charlie.*"_

This is of course assuming that the subscriber is using a *purchased* Hopper 3, or that Dish would allow a subscriber to continue using a leased Hopper 3 as long as they subscribe to Sling TV. This is also assuming that a Hopper Plus would provide any functionality at all on a Hopper 3 that is not activated for Dish service. Otherwise, I don't see how this "solution" would actually work. It does seem like a good idea, though, if it actually works that way.


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

psanrules said:


> I found this posted by DishSubLA on another site, and I thought it was interesting:
> _"Also, this device can help retain Dish subscribers who also stream content from other providers because it all happens through the Dish experience and makes it easier to integrate the Dish subscription with other apps and streaming services and creates a sense that Dish is useful and some subscribers may fell less likely to cancel the Dish subscription. *I would think the Sling TV app could be downloaded as well, and if subscribers decide that Dish satellite is too expensive and they need to cancel, the Hopper Plus allows Dish to offer its own Sling TV as an vMVPD solution keeping the money with Charlie.*"_
> 
> This is of course assuming that the subscriber is using a *purchased* Hopper 3, or that Dish would allow a subscriber to continue using a leased Hopper 3 as long as they subscribe to Sling TV. This is also assuming that a Hopper Plus would provide any functionality at all on a Hopper 3 that is not activated for Dish service. Otherwise, I don't see how this "solution" would actually work. It does seem like a good idea, though, if it actually works that way.


That is a pretty good idea, I like it. I'm not sure how Dish feels about it though haha


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

So according to the other thread (on the other site) the Hopper Plus and the new Joeys are now available in the Seattle market. I thought I should pass that info along, just in case anyone wants to test these and report back here.


----------



## DISH TECH 4 (Nov 1, 2021)

psanrules said:


> So according to the other thread (on the other site) the Hopper Plus and the new Joeys are now available in the Seattle market. I thought I should pass that info along, just in case anyone wants to test these and report back here.


Yeah buddy! News on my front is they will be out by this summer. When I get a more accurate release date I will be sure to inform you guys!


----------



## Ekubahn (9 mo ago)

For clarity, it's available in Atlanta, Denver, LA, Phoenix, Sacramento, and Salt Lake DMAs.

Existing customers have upgrade fees that very.. on the high end, 100 for Plus, 25 for either version of Joey 4.0. Broadband of course is required. And monthly rates are the same.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Ekubahn said:


> For clarity, it's available in Atlanta, Denver, LA, Phoenix, Sacramento, and Salt Lake DMAs.


Yet we've only heard about it being in the Seattle DMA up to your post.


----------



## Ekubahn (9 mo ago)

If any of you live in those DMAs call in to request it. They are doing plenty of orders!


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I would like to read reviews on this new equipment and pricing for a new customer! I would like to get a new hopper 3 and 4k joey for the bedroom as well as the hopper plus! I would like to sign up for the 250 channel pack.


----------



## Legman (Aug 1, 2015)

They are coming in July.


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

Legman said:


> They are coming in July.


...or apparently already available in the following markets:


Ekubahn said:


> For clarity, it's available in Atlanta, Denver, LA, Phoenix, Sacramento, and Salt Lake DMAs.





harsh said:


> Yet we've only heard about it being in the Seattle DMA up to your post.


Unless that was only a limited release back in April, and Dish has already pulled them again until the July nationwide release?


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

It's mid-August........any update


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

bnewt said:


> It's mid-August........any update


The last I heard, it should be September. I don't know how early or late in the month that is, though.


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

bnewt said:


> It's mid-August........any update





psanrules said:


> The last I heard, it should be September. I don't know how early or late in the month that is, though.


Update: new customers can get the new equipment starting August 25. Existing customer upgrades begin approximately September 15.


----------



## Scooter1975 (9 mo ago)

How much does the hopper plus cost extra a month


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

Scooter1975 said:


> How much does the hopper plus cost extra a month


Per month, no extra cost. The one-time upfront cost to get the upgrade in the first place has not yet been announced.


----------



## Mrkroe (4 mo ago)

I had the Hopper Plus and two Joey 4s installed this week. It's been nothing but one glitch after another. Should have waited a year until they beta tested these. The Hopper Plus may or may not display the home screen when you turn it on. The tech figured out a workaround is to press Channel Up on the remote to get live TV to work when you turn it on. 4K HDR content does not display on the new Joeys. An error message comes on saying it can't display 4k content. Customer support has little to no information and said the info they were given says the new Joeys don't support 4k and the have no fix. Twitter CS said they sent some reports to Tech Ops but it will be months before any fixes are included in a software update.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mrkroe said:


> I had the Hopper Plus and two Joey 4s installed this week.


Could you post some pictures of its menus ? Screenshots of major pages ?


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

Mrkroe said:


> 4K HDR content does not display on the new Joeys. An error message comes on saying it can't display 4k content. Customer support has little to no information and said the info they were given says the new Joeys don't support 4k and the have no fix. Twitter CS said they sent some reports to Tech Ops but it will be months before any fixes are included in a software update.


When you get the error message, have you tried resetting the Joey? Unplug it from the power outlet for about a minute, then plug it back in. After it reboots, 4K HDR should work just fine. If this workaround does not work for you, let us know, so we may further assist you with getting this solved. Thank you!


----------



## Mrkroe (4 mo ago)

P Smith said:


> Could you post some pictures of its menus ? Screenshots of major pages ?


Here are pictures of the home screen, settings menu and apps page.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Pretty standard Android TV. It seems like the posters are awfully large unless this is a relatively small TV.


----------



## Mrkroe (4 mo ago)

psanrules said:


> When you get the error message, have you tried resetting the Joey? Unplug it from the power outlet for about a minute, then plug it back in. After it reboots, 4K HDR should work just fine. If this workaround does not work for you, let us know, so we may further assist you with getting this solved. Thank you!


Thanks for the tip, I'll try that next week when some 4k programming is on. I wish between calling, message chatting and Twitter that anyone in customer service would have advised that but none of them have any information about this equipment.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mrkroe said:


> I'll try that next week when some 4k programming is on.


Other attempt would be just disconnect and re-connect HDMI cable to force negotiation and settle more suitable HDMI parameters for particular content


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Mrkroe said:


> I had the Hopper Plus and two Joey 4s installed this week. It's been nothing but one glitch after another. Should have waited a year until they beta tested these. The Hopper Plus may or may not display the home screen when you turn it on. The tech figured out a workaround is to press Channel Up on the remote to get live TV to work when you turn it on. 4K HDR content does not display on the new Joeys. An error message comes on saying it can't display 4k content. Customer support has little to no information and said the info they were given says the new Joeys don't support 4k and the have no fix. Twitter CS said they sent some reports to Tech Ops but it will be months before any fixes are included in a software update.


have you noticed any improvement in the picture?
that was one of the reasons that I was considering this set up


----------



## Mrkroe (4 mo ago)

bnewt said:


> have you noticed any improvement in the picture?
> that was one of the reasons that I was considering this set up


The constant upscaling to HDR can be annoying depending on how your TV reacts to it. It's annoying to have the picture go dark to light but I think I read they're working on an update so it only engages with actual HDR broadcasts. Agree that streaming TNF on Prime looked fantastic, however.


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

Mrkroe said:


> 4K HDR content does not display on the new Joeys. An error message comes on saying it can't display 4k content. Customer support has little to no information and said the info they were given says the new Joeys don't support 4k and the have no fix. Twitter CS said they sent some reports to Tech Ops but it will be months before any fixes are included in a software update.





P Smith said:


> Other attempt would be just disconnect and re-connect HDMI cable to force negotiation and settle more suitable HDMI parameters for particular content


Simplest solution I've found so far: As soon as the error message pops up, just press the Guide button. 4K HDR content will display after that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

psanrules said:


> 4K HDR content will display after that.


Seems to me bugs in dish FW created by total absence of in-house/outdoor QA  ..old adagio...


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

P Smith said:


> Seems to me bugs in dish FW created by total absence of in-house/outdoor QA  ..old adagio...


In this case, it is a compatibility issue with certain models of 4K TV. You certainly can't expect Dish to have every model of TV available on the market in their in-house testing facilities to look for problems like this. That is why they rely on customer feedback to find problems like this one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

psanrules said:


> You certainly can't expect Dish to have every model of TV available on the market


Well, literally yes, you can't have 1000 TV models in your compatibility lab, but there are many ways DO BETA/GAMMA tests on practically all the models ...


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

I picked one of these up a couple of weeks ago. I wish I would have waited. It kills Alexa integration and no more PIP. It requires reboots nearly daily and it's very buggy. Turning on the TV yields a black screen. I have to change the channel in order to get Live TV to show on startup. There are no options to change audio settings and Dolby Atmos signals do not pass onto my Denon Atmos receiver. I can't select DTS either from the sound settings and the only option is auto. And, in order to remove it, you have to factory reset your Hopper, simply hooking your HDMI cable back to the Hopper presents a message saying that the HDMI cable was removed and to plug it back into the Hopper Plus. Seriously consider waiting until they get this thing stable and fix the items that were broken and disabled.


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

Strejcek said:


> And, in order to remove it, you have to factory reset your Hopper, simply hooking your HDMI cable back to the Hopper presents a message saying that the HDMI cable was removed and to plug it back into the Hopper Plus.


There is a simpler way to do this. You can connect HDMI cables from both the Hopper Plus and your Hopper to the TV. (This will tie up two HDMI inputs on the TV.) When you want to disable the Hopper Plus, you simply need to unplug it from electrical power. Then, change inputs on your TV to the HDMI connected directly to the Hopper. After a reboot process that takes around 20 minutes, the Hopper will revert to regular Hopper mode again. This way, there is no need to constantly disconnect and connect any cables to switch from Hopper Plus mode to regular Hopper mode.

So, the smart thing to do would be to plug the Hopper Plus into a Smart electrical outlet. Then, you could use an Alexa command to turn off the power to the Hopper Plus. After waiting for the Hopper to reboot, you would then be able to use Alexa commands to control the Hopper again.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

psanrules said:


> There is a simpler way to do this. You can connect HDMI cables from both the Hopper Plus and your Hopper to the TV. (This will tie up two HDMI inputs on the TV.) When you want to disable the Hopper Plus, you simply need to unplug it from electrical power. Then, change inputs on your TV to the HDMI connected directly to the Hopper. After a reboot process that takes around 20 minutes, the Hopper will revert to regular Hopper mode again. This way, there is no need to constantly disconnect and connect any cables to switch from Hopper Plus mode to regular Hopper mode.
> 
> So, the smart thing to do would be to plug the Hopper Plus into a Smart electrical outlet. Then, you could use an Alexa command to turn off the power to the Hopper Plus. After waiting for the Hopper to reboot, you would then be able to use Alexa commands to control the Hopper again.


You would think all you have to do is simply unplug the plus or do what you suggested... Nope. This Hopper Plus requires software to be updated in the Hopper. Once you pull the trigger on this device, you have to do a complete reset of your Hopper to remove the Plus. I haven't done it yet because I don't have any way of backing up my DVR recordings.

EDIT: I tried your suggestion again, step by step, and voila, it worked! Thank you for this!


----------



## GStill (Jan 4, 2022)

psanrules said:


> Simplest solution I've found so far: As soon as the error message pops up, just press the Guide button. 4K HDR content will display after that.


I have had a 4k Joey since December connected to a Samsung 4k TV with HDR. From the 4k Joey I can not see the 4K channels. But I can record the 4K HDR football games on the Hopper, still canot see the 4k HDR recording but if I move the recording to an external attached disk drive the 4k joey will see the recording and play it. My TV tell me it is playing the recording in 4k HDR mode. Also If I use game finder and I get the popup saying the games is start on the channel 540 HDR channel, the 4k Joey will tune to the channel and play it in 4K HDR mode. However if I change the channel the 4k Joey will not allow me to watch it anymore. Support has been useless....I heard many different reasons why and even one "level 3 support person" said a FW release would be coming but that was over 6 months ago.


----------



## psanrules (Dec 31, 2021)

Since Dish has released the new Joey 4's, I doubt that they are working on fixes for the old 4K Joeys any longer. Dish really wants people to upgrade to the newer model. Thanks for posting the workarounds for accessing 4K HDR content on the old 4K Joeys, though. This is the first time I have seen those suggestions, and I know some other people may be glad to find out about them also.


----------

